# Gengetsu 240mm Stainless Clad White #2 Yo-Gyuto



## JBroida (Apr 21, 2013)

Seems i forgot to put this one up a while back... i've still got a few in stock...

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...su-240mm-stainless-clad-white-2-yo-gyuto.html


----------

